# ZFS Comes to OS X Courtesy of Apple's Former Chief ZFS Architect



## overmind (Feb 2, 2012)

The news is here:

http://www.macrumors.com/2012/01/31/zfs-comes-to-os-x-courtesy-of-apples-former-chief-zfs-architect/

Do you know if GELI would also be available on Mac? (that would be nice!)

For many guys that are also using BSD and Linux, OSX platform is replacement for there Windows machine that they must use because of some unavailable app (like Photoshop) on BSD/Linux.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 3, 2012)

Deja-Vu!
http://www.apple.slashdot.org/story...-CEO-Says-ZFS-Will-Be-the-File-System-for-OSX

Anyhow, I could not read my OpenSolaris ZFS hard drive with FreeBSD... I don't know if I did something wrong, or if it's simply impossible. But it certainly wasn't "plug & play".


----------



## vermaden (Feb 4, 2012)

What was the OpenSolaris ZFS pool version and FreeBSD pool version support at that time?

I have recently read, the someone created ZFS pool v28 under Ubuntu and the successfully imported it on FreeBSD 9.0 for example.


----------

